# My First worshipping,squashing,smothering experience!



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jul 2, 2006)

Ok first to everyone who has ever talked to me and not told me how totally awesome it was  razz!!
All this time I thought I had experienced being worshipped HA!! boy was I wrong! I just experienced having my body, my fat & all my rolls worshipped like a goddess. OMG it is the Most Incredible, Fabulous feeling EVER! 
BETTER THAN SEX!!!  OMG!
Having someone worship you that truly loves how huge I am, loves my soft squeezy fat rolls, loves the heaviness of my belly & wants to just engulf himself in my body because he just wants it that much............EUPHORIC!

After he worshipped me like a goddess he asked me to squish and smother him...........something I have never done and now wonder why I haven't. I remember how much I loved sitting on my brothers and squishing them, making them beg for me to let them up, making them call me queen hehehehehe then it was revenge lol now I really enjoy it. I LOVED IT!! 

Anyone wanna be squashed or smothered??? 

I don't know why I love it but I do! Maybe its the power over the person once I'm on top of them and they can't get up then they start to struggle and you relax even more even push down a little hehehehehe I even like to hold them down while they struggle and once I think they've struggled enough let them go  is it bad I wanna hold them down longer 

I just had to share this experience, I'm still smiling & giggily from it! GOD I LOVE BEING HUGE!
MAY GOD BLESS ME WITH GOOD HEALTH SO I CAN STAY A HUGE GODDESS PLEASEEEEE LORD, AMEN


----------



## GPL (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm so happy for you Rhonda!!
I'm glad you had such an awesome experience. It is true that men love to be squashed by bigger women and love the roleplay, to have a woman who's their "boss".

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## NYSquashee (Jul 5, 2006)

Ha, love to see another sexy woman finding out how much fun squashing is. 

Now relocate to NYC and we'll make it a daily party favor.


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 5, 2006)

A huge goddess with an amazing attitude and outlook? Where do I sign up for a squashing? 

It's so wonderful to see you elated, Rhonda. You're beautiful and an absolute sweetheart.


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 7, 2006)

Anyone wanna be squashed or smothered??? 

Oh what a question lol, I would love to be that by you Dream:wubu: 

I will worship all your soft sweet rolls and your sweet little belly  
and lick every inch of your glorious body.

I wish I just got that chance:smitten: .
Puss o kram


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 7, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> A huge goddess with an amazing attitude and outlook? Where do I sign up for a squashing?
> 
> It's so wonderful to see you elated, Rhonda. You're beautiful and an absolute sweetheart.




ok, so that was hot :shocked: , but since I've got to do my research before I even dare invite willing boys to Chez Ms. J, I have to ask...are there videos to rent or any suggestions about squashing. ( I saw that there was a thread, but I didn't delve into it, so bullet points would be a good place to start) I would be terrified if something unfortunate would happen.:doh: (Can you blame this girl for wanting to be an able and vivacious student before you move her up to **ahem** practicum)  
But Ms. Rhonda, I say "mahzeltov" to you. I am glad that this was a great experience for you.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 7, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> ok, so that was hot :shocked: , but since I've got to do my research before I even dare invite willing boys to Chez Ms. J, I have to ask...are there videos to rent or any suggestions about squashing. ( I saw that there was a thread, but I didn't delve into it, so bullet points would be a good place to start) I would be terrified if something unfortunate would happen.:doh: (Can you blame this girl for wanting to be an able and vivacious student before you move her up to **ahem** practicum)
> But Ms. Rhonda, I say "mahzeltov" to you. I am glad that this was a great experience for you.



I would definitely check out that thread, it's got answers to everything you asked, plus much, much more. It's a A-Z on squashing, honestly.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jul 8, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I would definitely check out that thread, it's got answers to everything you asked, plus much, much more. It's a A-Z on squashing, honestly.


Please can i have the link to the thread........i'd love to read more & learn more 
i really enjoy it!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 8, 2006)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> Please can i have the link to the thread........i'd love to read more & learn more
> i really enjoy it!




Here you go, hun.  

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4904


----------



## shy guy (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow that was some story Rhonda makes me want to go thru something like that someday(and god willing I will)I have never ben squashed or smothered myself but mybe someday you could change all that want to squash me?...later


----------



## JudgeDredd425 (Jul 8, 2006)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> GOD I LOVE BEING HUGE!
> MAY GOD BLESS ME WITH GOOD HEALTH SO I CAN STAY A HUGE GODDESS PLEASEEEEE LORD, AMEN



Amen indeed! That is a beautiful prayer for a seriously hot huge goddess. If you should find yourself in Cincinnati, I would to take my turn paying appropriate homage to you and yours.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jul 10, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Wow that was some story Rhonda makes me want to go thru something like that someday(and god willing I will)I have never ben squashed or smothered myself but mybe someday you could change all that want to squash me?...later


hehehehehe you would love it too much  
then you'd be hooked


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jul 10, 2006)

JudgeDredd425 said:


> Amen indeed! That is a beautiful prayer for a seriously hot huge goddess. If you should find yourself in Cincinnati, I would to take my turn paying appropriate homage to you and yours.


Awwwww Thank You! how sweet of you!:wubu:


----------



## gustavo_zulu08 (Aug 13, 2008)

please...

i love belly smother


----------



## HugeFan (Aug 13, 2008)

Would love to be smothered by every delicious fluffy pound, and would _definitely_ love to worship all of you  When can I come over?


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 13, 2008)

What is it with ppl digging up old threads lately......


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 13, 2008)

Cool. ^_^

Did you get any incense burning, prayers, or animal sacrifices? =o


----------



## Dravenhawk (Aug 14, 2008)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> Ok first to everyone who has ever talked to me and not told me how totally awesome it was  razz!!
> All this time I thought I had experienced being worshipped HA!! boy was I wrong! I just experienced having my body, my fat & all my rolls worshipped like a goddess. OMG it is the Most Incredible, Fabulous feeling EVER!
> BETTER THAN SEX!!!  OMG!
> Having someone worship you that truly loves how huge I am, loves my soft squeezy fat rolls, loves the heaviness of my belly & wants to just engulf himself in my body because he just wants it that much............EUPHORIC!
> ...



I wish you were a California girl *mutters a curse about all the tofu loving salad eating toothpicks in So Cal" Man we really need to import SSBBWs from the East Coast and Midwest. Lots of lonely FAs here in So Cal starving for a girl like you sis.

Dravenhawk


----------

